# My rhom



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Had this guy for almost 11yrs now ...


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

holy crap 11 years? amazing fish


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

he looks weird to me...like his head looks shorter than other rhoms ive seen...

but your a real trooper...havving the same fish for 11years..man...

how old were u when u got it?


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Wow, 11 years, thats dedication!








He does look different from all the other rhoms I've seen though


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

11 Years...

He is a Interesting looking fish, looks like a Black Red Belly :laugh:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

WorldBelow07 said:


> holy crap 11 years? amazing fish
> [snapback]859320[/snapback]​


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

jesus i was 9 years old when you got that rhom


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i was 6


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

I think he looks mean, sweet Rhom.

Thats solid that you had him for 11 years keep it up!


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

hope he's around for many more. nice fish


----------



## supragtsxr (Feb 18, 2004)

WorldBelow07 said:


> i was 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was sperm!!!









just kiddin


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

wow 11 years nice


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm impressed







11 years is quite some time of dedication.

The rhom does look kind a funny: somekind of crossing between a black rhom and a black pacu?


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice Rhom! 11 years!









What`s a proper age for a grandpa Rhom?


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

i'd be 10 yrs old but the face seems uncanny must have develoved deformation of its head through the years.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

[quote name='l2ob' date='Jan 24 2005, 02:59 AM']
he looks weird to me...like his head looks shorter than other rhoms ive seen...

What u talkin bout? that fish is solid !!! Great looken P' man


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Maybe that fish looks a bit odd because it's a picture from an angle?
Just compare it to the picture in Red Eyes's avatar...

No matter what, that beast is awesome - absolutely flawless specimen










And 11 years - man, I'd be mighty proud of myself if I managed to keep my fish alive that long!
Good luck with him Gord - hopefully many more years


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

good job with your dedication to this fish. how big was he when you got it?


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

11 years damn your rhom rules them all


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Straight-up Flawless


----------

